

AIDE - Java IDE for Android - spazz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5haWRlLnVpIl0.

======
udp
And while you wait for every other desktop application to be reinvented for
your "tablet with keyboard", you could always just use a laptop.

Not that this isn't pretty cool, but it does seem like we're coming full
circle sometimes. I almost expect that soon one of the tablet manufacturers is
going to say "hey, know what'd be great? A _fold-out keyboard_ so you don't
have to carry it around separately!"

~~~
bobwebb
[http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-20109567-243/logitech-f...](http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-20109567-243/logitech-
fold-up-keyboard-for-ipad-review-killer-keys/)

You were saying? And it's only $130!

~~~
dansul
What do you think its more portable and powerful that, or an ultraportable
such as macbook air ?

------
thurn
Awesome. There's no question that this is what the future of mobile
development looks like.

~~~
makmanalp
This _is_ pretty cool, but why the heck would I want to develop _on_ the
platform I am developing for? We've had cross compilers for the last 30+ years
and they have served us well. I don't want to use a crappy on screen keyboard
and an environment that doesn't have all my tools for 10 hours a day. It's not
healthy and it's not productive. How is it even better than the status quo?

~~~
swalsh
Clearly op was being sarcastic.

Edit: just tried the app. Honestly, its miles more comfortable than I had
first assumed. I might actually use this.

Does anyone know if there is a way to use git on android?

~~~
cellis
It's true. You know those times you're away from the laptop/in bed, and you're
thinking hard about a certain platform bug? Well now you can just whip out
your phone and test it out. It's not a full blown solution, but it is
convenient. And it will only get better.

------
moskie
Would it be possible to load the files in Eclipse (or any editor) via USB,
then edit and save them, and have AIDE compile and run it? This would save the
hassle of maintaining Eclipse and the Android SDK on you development machine.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
The notes say "AIDE is fully compatible with Eclipse projects. Just copy the
sourcecode to your device, open any source file in AIDE to load the project
and start coding." Assume that's what you want :)

~~~
morsch
Conceivably you could even access the same files via SMB of NFS. Huh, that's
pretty cool.

------
motti
This is a useful for playing around with code on a commute or making a tweak
to existing code. I don't believe they think people are going to be writing
entire large apps with this.

I used to use a program called OnboardC on the Palm Vx some 13 years ago that
compiled PalmOS programs on-device. It had its uses, as does (say) the
ConnectBot ssh client for Android. Sometimes you need to make that quick
change on the move.

------
ChuckMcM
So one of the interesting projects I've got baking is running Android ICS on a
Pandaboard connected to an HDMI monitor, keyboard, and mouse.

This looks like a very nice setup for 'banging out' a widget/app that I can
use right away. Assuming that someone does an Android port to the Rasberry Pi
that would be a good use case there too.

------
donny
Nice. I'm building one for the iPad <http://worqshop.com> (sans executing code
on the iPad, forbidden by Apple)

~~~
nl
Seen <http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/> (formally Codify)?

It allows you to build iPad apps on the iPad..

------
jebblue
First I was interested then I read "tablet" then I read "Ice Cream Sandwich".
What about my expen$ive Nexus One paperweight that I just paid off Google?

~~~
joenathan
What are you talking about? This app runs on 2.2 (froyo) and up, phones or
tablets.

~~~
jebblue
You're right, it says so in the right hand column, I was reading through the
description and didn't notice it at the time.

I installed it, nice light easy on the eyes color scheme, it makes me think my
next Android phone will need to have a real keyboard so I can enjoy using this
app to write code on occasion. Cool.

------
bicknergseng
Cool. Hopefully more will follow and mobile devices will become content
producers rather than just content consumers.

------
brudgers
This is slightly more interesting than a port of gcc to Andriod - but it's
still an conventional approach that targets edge case devices in Europe, not
handsets in Nairobi's slums.

Touchdevelop is the shape of on handset programming.

<http://www.touchdevelop.com/>

------
hammersend
Very interesting. Note there is already a cli based Android development
environment running on devices called TerminalIDE that uses vim, complete with
very useful plugins already installed, as the editor.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zcGFydGFjdXNyZXguc3BhcnRhY3VzaWRlIl0).

